# New composition uses crotales - good or bad idea?



## ComposerDude

Hi, 

I've written a new composition for solo percussion that uses, among other things, a one octave bar of crotales. I get the impression that this is a particularly expensive instrument and not very common. Would a percussionist be reluctant to take on this piece because it uses crotales? Or are crotales a pretty standard part of a percussion set up and wouldn't really put anybody off performing the piece?

Any help much appreciated!

PS. I'm not a percussionist!


----------



## KenOC

There was a humorous article out a year or two ago called something like "Winning Music." It highly recommended crotales if you want to win music competitions. There were other strategies as well -- you may want to search for it!


----------



## PetrB

Sets are rare and costly. You might want a second-choice transcription instrument, if the part is not too rapid, think about bowed vibraphone, celesta (-- though celestas are not exactly6 littering the floors of all uni music departments, either), and any other instrument which could cover for the part in lieu of crotales not being available.


----------



## rrudolph

Crotales are actually pretty standard these days. Most decent sized universities own them. They're a lot more expensive than they used to be but they're WAY cheaper than a celeste. a good substitute is a glockenspiel struck with finger cymbals instead of standard mallets. A couple of manufacturers even make mallets with finger cymbal heads instead of the regular balls.


----------



## PetrB

rrudolph said:


> Crotales are actually pretty standard these days. Most decent sized universities own them. They're a lot more expensive than they used to be but they're WAY cheaper than a celeste. a good substitute is a glockenspiel struck with finger cymbals instead of standard mallets. A couple of manufacturers even make mallets with finger cymbal heads instead of the regular balls.


Progress -- and most excellent news. Maybe we have to thank several generations of composers for writing more and more intelligently for percussion, and including it more in other 'standard' chamber and orchestral works.


----------

